# Florida to Nola/Alabama/TN/KY/OHIO then back to Ocala!



## Bl3wbyyou (Mar 13, 2013)

Well this trip started out like the last one.Left the house made my way up to US221 (its right at the end of my road)
And started walking North and just continued to walk for oh about 7 miles or so.And just taking a break as usual then i 
see a familiar truck that picked me up before.Well as luck would have it is the same guy who picked me up last 
time when i was going to nationals in TN last year.So he picks me up gives me this big ole speel about the lord
and what not.I just go with it as last time.Drops me off in Madison at the i10 ramp.I just find a spot to chill out
at the truck stop and i spend the next few days with a sign just chilling and i do happen to get a few decent kick 
downs just waiting but no ride offers.I even get spanged by some yuppie family asking if i had gas $$ to throw in 
their RV haha.

Anyway i get fed up with being at this location and decided well ill try the old faithful idea which is just standing
at the on ramp and no shit 30 mins later i get a ride further east (as im trying to get to JAX) then after
this ride the guy throws me a $5 and we part ways.Then i go into the store to get something to eat as i
haven't eaten all day and i do that then i make my way back up to the onramp.And this guy pulls over 
really quickly lol.Like wtf lol.Offers me a ride and a 3 way with him and a girl (as he is a member of a swinger club)
I kindly turn the guy down as i do not know this perv and i was in a rush to get into JAX at this point.

He takes my number and what not says he'd take me to JAX regardless.I just play it off and wait some more at the
ramp and a few hrs later i get a ride from another guy.This guy is a real class act lol.Pulls up and has a 24 pack of
beer and is blasting porn in his truck.I'm just like whatever least its a damn ride and i make progress lol.He was
a interesting and a rather lonely person i could pick that up real quick lol.Luckily nothing went down or we would
have had problems.I proceeded to enjoy the beer and i was just about id say 30 miles out of JAX so it was a good 
day indeed.And i thought about calling it a day as it was getting dark.Ya know the old horror storys of hitching in 
night time.I figured fuck it ill just go for it and risk it all on black as im just 30 miles out i could be housed up tonight
if i make it into JAX.

Turns out i get a ride from a ex trucker who lives down in the 5 points area.Which is where i needed to be.We have
awesome convos about life and how trucking is and how its gone to crap in a hand basket.He hands me $20 then drops
me off at the park in 5 points.Then i ring up Steve-o (nomad92,i think on here).And i meet him off stp and
he takes me over to his buddys house which i forget the kids name but he is pretty cool.After a few days of getting
use to being around these types of people i come out of my shell and warm up to people slowly but surely lol.Getting
more involved with everyone slowly.And low and behold the house gets kicked in my JAX police as the kid who is staying
there isn't suppose to have 'visitors' over and so his family come over and the cops just kick the door in.Meanwhile before
this the cops were showing up outside just waiting and i figure fuck this i need to pack my shit up and get the hell out of
here.So im in the garage packing up my gear and i hear the door get kicked in on the front of the house and hear someone
getting the shit beat out of em then another person gets tasered lol.This was a damn exciting trip already! LOL.

And im just about to roll out of this place then one of the cops looks at me like he is pissed at me.I just play it
off and be respectful as usual then he pops off and says well you are the only kid here who has been nice and respectful
you can get off the property and wait it out if you want to get the rest of your friends gear if you want.They let
a few of the kids go and we just wait it out for a bit bouncing around the area waiting for the cops to leave so the
rest of em can get their gear back.Well it turns out the parents are only gonna allow me to go back into the house to 
get everyone's shit.So i guess it pays to be clean sometimes lol.

I get everyone's crap and hand it out to whoever owns this crap.Then we go over to deeza's which she is a really cool
chick and houses up kids all the time.Then me and steve-o run into Tammi (tammy) which she is a really interesting
chick and the only annoying bit about her is that she gets completely fucked up over just a few beers.Turns
out she wants to goto nola with us so we figure fuck it why not. (this shit gets annoying later)

So we run around jax for a little bit more flying signs and what not just having a good time getting some money up for a bit.
Then i get my stamps and we head out to Baldwin to hop into NOLA.We spend a day just watching crap come and go 
and watch the for the workers and bull.Turns out this spot is strictly a night hop as usual.Now i have been in
some hot yards and this place tops ALL of em.We walk out behind the dollar general store which is where the nola hop
out spot is.We just barely break off the main dirt road onto a trail and WAM the bull shows right up as we break off the road
and he lights up the whole damn field with his search light.We all hit the field instantly and luckily the weeds are tall enough to easily
conceal us and hide us fairly well.Then he gets on his loudspeaker and says he seen us and that if we do NOT come out we WILL 
be going to jail.After we here that and see him pull forward a bit more and break his light off into the upper region of the field
we make a mad dash to get deeper into the woods.This actually works really well and we don't run into him the rest of the night till
our ride shows up.

We make a path back out to the main drag and get the hell out of town as fast as possible as im sure the local PD and bull already
know we are in the area and know exactly what we are trying to do.We find a back road that leads all the way around further down the tracks and
we get down that road to the tracks low and behold we see the bulls tail lights (he is still looking for us).This was a nice game of cat and mouse for
sure.We make a decent spot in the woods so we can watch the tracks and wait for our ride to show up.About midnight a junker shows up and just so happens to stop
right where we are at.We instantly get our gear and run for it as its stopped.About 3-4 mins later it starts airing up again and rolling and guess who we see?
The good ole bull is spotting about 10-15 cars deep ahead of us.We chuck our shit into a grainer (the hole) and tell tammy to stay in the hole as well.Me
and Steve-o instantly climb up the ladder ontop of the grainer (at this point its already moving).My damn heart is pounding like a son of a bitch i never
experienced anything like this and the thought of getting caught and going to jail is fucking with my head.Well luckly the bull quits lighting cars up.So
we climb down the ladder back onto the pourch and we are ridding dirty face at this point (just when winter was starting to hit) this is gonna be a cold ass 
ride till we side out.

Luckily we side out after 3-4 hrs of ridding so we all roll our shit up and run down the tracks looking for better rides.Luckly we find 2 caddys and we split up for the
rest of the night so we can get some decent rest.I enjoy the ride pretty greatly.I stayed up thru the night just watching the sights and sounds.Then i laid down for a bit
prolly got about 4-5 hrs of sleep give or take.Wake up and about oh a hr or 2 who do i see who is untop of the damn grainer behind me?Fucking Steve-o lol.Like wtf dude lmao.
Gives me this big speel about how we are coming into a yard and we should be bypassing it.Luckily we do bypass said yard and creep on through.Then we roll into another yard this happens to be Pensacola
I thought i heard Steve-o yelling to get off at one point but i just decided fuck it ill just wait for it to come to a stop outside the yard.Luckily it does stop right outside of the yard.I have my gear already
packed up at this point so i was ready to make a dip either way.Get off my ride run down the tracks then instantly bust my ass and cut my damn left hand up nicely but it would have been alot worse 
if i didnt have my gloves on.Bruised my leg and all that jazzy crap.

I ask one of the locals (homebums) where downtown might be and if they seen the people i was with.They tell me to head to downtown (or town).And i head into town after finding a water spokit and a few
electrical boxs to charge my goodies.Then i get a call from Steve-o telling me where they were at and i meet up with them downtown.They flew a sign and got some money up so we bought some beer then
went behind a old empty building and proceeded to drink and to enjoy being the hell off that cold ride of ours.

We make our way around town asking any of the homebums where to go and what is there to do around.Goto a mission for a bit just to see whats going on.At this point my damn shoes are already trashed
(DO NOT BUY COLEMAN SHOES) and these things are less then a months old lol.I try and get some new shoes from this mission but they deny me as usual.I can barely walk at this point due to the blisters
on my feet.But it doesn't stop me (never has).We decide to go over to the yard at the i guess WEST/NORTH end where all the homebums camp up at.We just camp up under the bridge and catch some z's.

The homebums here are a real trip.The 1st night at this bridge i broke out my stove and i was cooking up food for everyone and this one homebum comes over like this bridge is on fire LOL.IS THAT A FIRE?
Of course it is you idiot i cannot live off mission crap food to get by lol.Its like homebums have never seen a fire and freak the fuck out about it lol.We all laugh our ass's off at this guy flipping his shit.

We find a awesome camp further into the yard and apparently the bull doesn't give a shit according to the local homebums he doesn't care about riders long as you stay off the juice and IM's.So we follow those
rules and just play it like we are one of the homebums we never even got messed with its typical to see at least 3-4 homebums just walk right into the yard the workers really don't even give a crap.Luckily i still got 
more then enough $$ on my card so i get us some steaks and make some awesome taco's.We just chill out for the night then tammi gets all pissy pants (she has a habbit of doing this,hence her nick name)
And we end up missing our ride due to her being completely utterly shit faced.This shit happens twice for 2 nights.Then we warn her she will be left behind if she makes us miss our ride again.This time
she is serious and is actually sober the whole damn day haha.The day before this the local homebums came around and she drank all their beer and got pretty stupid.

Soooo our ride shows up early in the morning and we been waiting for this damn thing since 4 am.Steve-o has this ingenious idea of hopping it while its at speed (i fucking hate doing that shit).And
he gets on the damn thing i am right behind tammi (i wanted to make sure she got on the damn train,i can take care of myself) and of course she can't match the speed of the train at all.I thought
for sure the conductor seen us and decided to gun the damn thing so we would miss it.So Steve-o is on the train by his damnself.I am not surprised but i am not gonna leave this gal stranded out here.Tho
it crossed my mind as she pissed me off numerous times.But im a thoughtful fucker at times lol.

So we just fuck off for the rest of the day as we are both pissed that we couldn't catch our ride and that Steve-o caught out.This doens't bother me too much as i needed a break from him to begin with.
And we just decide we will hitch hike out of Pensacola and just make our way to Nola in the morning.We enjoy a decent meal as well and im just making her laugh with my randomness and shes loving this
tammi really is a awesome gal just a shame she gets so stupid being wasted.

But anyway we set out in the morning to get ourselfs out of here and low and behold some mexican guy who can barely speak English stops and we tell em where we are needing to go.We get in his truck and he 
takes us where we need to be (about 50 miles down the road).Buys us breakfast and hands us $10.Well this is already better then hopping least its whats goin thru my mind.We get another ride about hmm 100-110 
miles.This puts us about 30 miles outside of NOLA.I told tammi she could get beer if she wanted once we get out of Pensacola.This was a FATAL mistake LOL.We get dropped off in Gulfport and low and behold
tammi somehow aquired a 12 pack of steele at the walmart then proceeded to drink ohhh about 4-5 of em as we were getting dropped off in Gulfport.She gets all belligerent and im pretty tired of this crap
already.So i decided id tell her well if you wanna get drunk and stick it out here then do so im getting my ass to nola.Turns out she gets aressted that night for public intoxication spends a night in the drunk tank.
I get a ride 45 mins later after i tell her to kick rocks.Funny this guy is a EX FBI,Cop and works for DHS.He tells me all these things about how this country is slowly going to a red state.Thats old news 
for me at this point.He drops me off and throws me $20 so he dumps me off at a truck stop and i run into subway to get a sammich and find a place to camp.Give mr.steve-o a call to tell em that im in
nola and that i ditched tammi and her drunkness.He gets all pissed at me for leaving her then i tell him how tired i was of her shit.Then he forgives me and says he can't blame me for doing it lol.

I find a spot to camp out somewhere in the hood of course.Wake up and i have sleet on my damn gear but im warm as shit.So im alright.Wait for the sun to come up dry out my gear then roll out.Ask
one of the locals how to get to the french quarter.Turns out im only 4 miles out.Make my way to that area and walk around riverside just checking shit out.Give mr Steve-o a ring and we meet up in riverside
then we go get some beer and enjoy drinking in public.This is pretty cool.Then this fucking creeper guy comes up to us and asks Steve-o if he would show em his dick for $20 lol.Like wtf god damn nola.
Steve-o is housed up by some local heroin addicts (whores imo) and shit works out for a few days.Then i get bitched at for not finding work so i get chased the fuck out of that place.And im told if i 
go back anywhere near that area some crack head is gonna kill me lol.Ohhh youuuu.Mr.Steve-o is very classy he tells me all this VIA text messages yet he wont meet me in person to discuss these matters like a 
man.I even tell em where im at and that im looking for work.Then he fucking blames me for thinking i did something to tammi.Hah this shit is funny.

Turns out i goto one of the fly spots to make some money for supplys and it starts raining after about 6pm or so.So im thinking where in the hell am i gonna stay tonight.Low and behold the damn universe
provides again.I run into some other kids who are housed up and asks me if i need a spot to stay at.Fuck yeah i do!I get housed up for a few days and even take a damn shower!Lol.Then im told the chick
is gonna kick some of the kids out and im on the list (i never did anything wrong towards her and visited her at her job just chillin out) made her laugh and what not least i think the vibes were good.But i
think her boytoy thought about me as trying to get with her lol.I thought that was funny to me at least.So once again i roll my shit up and head back down to riverside.Run into one of the few old cool
homebums on riverside and we get people for their whiteboxs (leftovers,just being a fatkid) and it happens to start to rain again around 4-5 pm.So im walking looking for shelter and WHO in the HELL 
do i hear?Fucking TAMMI LOL and she is fucking wasted to hell and high water lmao.I'm shocked she actually got herself here.And i meet scabbi (the 2nd generation scumfuck as he likes to call emself)
And i see all these other kids doing the same shit we are looking for shelter.We all find a spot under one of the warfs.And one kid is getting the shit beat out of em for taking someones dog.This one girl
tells me not to call the cops LOL.Like wtf you really think im not a traveler because im clean?I have a MASSIVE PACK come the hell on lol.We all meet eachother and i forget the rest of the kids names off
hand beside the kid i became awesome friends with which is my boy Treetop/Ben.We bum around riverside for a day or so with the rest of the group.Just having fun and enjoying shit.

Then we (tammi,scabbi,treetop) we all decide its time to kick nola and get on the road.We walk the hell out of nola towards one of the long bridges its like the longest one in the US.Something like
20 miles long or some shit.Before we get to this bridge we run into a small little town and fly a sign for about 20 mins and get $40.So we continue walking out of the city then we find another random spot
to fly at along the way and get $75 ontop of the $40.We get some pizza and drinks then we make our way to the bridge by this time is nightime already.So we find a spot to sleep at then get up in the 
morning to make signs then split up and we all agreed to meet up at the end of the bridge.Me and Ben decided we were gonna go up to KY as he got hit by a car and had a nice settlement check waiting
for em.I coughed it up as bullshit.Money really does nothing for me to be honest.But he actually is correct and we actually get some bombass gear in KY all new carrhart gear <3.We actually make our way into
Knoxville TN and need to goto Nashville to attempt to cash this loaner check he got from the bank.So we would have some funds to spend.That was a all day hassle.I ended up puking my damn guts out that
night due to the local homebum feed.I WILL NEVER EAT AT ONE EVER AGAIN! LESSON LEARNED.IF YOU FEEL AS IF THE FOOD IS SKETCH THEN IT IS LOL..Pior we were at one of the TA truck stops in Knox and it was raining for
a few days give or take.So we just stayed inside the truck stop waiting for the rain to subside.We also ran into Roach in Knox and some hippy kid who we later told to kick rocks.I tell Ben we need to
stick together as we got some awesome luck.Hes all pissy cause its been shitty weather.We tell Roach to split up and meet us in Nash.Low and behold i tell Ben today we are gonna make a awesome ride
and this ride will be from a trucker.NO SHIT about 2 hrs later a damn trucker with a massive crane stops over and we are both going wtf?This rarely ever happens LOL.Like seriously what in the hell lol.

We run up to his truck and he tells us he has no check points and that he is going to Lebanon.So we figure aww hell yeah this will work perfectly.Hell yeah he drops us off where he said he was going which is
something like 100-150 miles or so.So hell to the yeah! .

Then we are sitting at one of the on ramps trying to get our money up to get food.And this cougar gal comes over in her minivan and asks us if we are in a hurry to get anywhere and if we wouldn't mind
staying at her place for a few.We both go hell yeah we aren't in a rush and she throws us a bag of chickfila =D.Takes us back to her awesome house and we meet her kid (his 18) and hes cool as shit.They've
never taken in hitch hikers or travelers before.She regarded us as puppies who needed to shower haha and be fed lol.She has this nack for me over Ben for some stupid reason or not.Shes outside smoking a cig
and i figure aww what the hell ill introduce myself with all my bullshit details.I tell her my road name BIGsBY.And she instantly pops off with i bet certain things on you are bigger then others.I fucking
bust out laughing like a son of a bitch.Like wow seriously?Lol.Shes been on my nuts ever since we parted ways.We proceed to get high as shit for 4 days or so just cutting up fire wood and vegging the
hell out on movies and washing clothes just being general house people =D.This is also when it was snowing in the area and at least sleeting at this point too.The weather was nasty as shit.At this point
i didnt have any of the awesome gear that i got when we got into KY.

We get into Nash and after cashing the loaner check we take the dirtydog up to KY to get the rest of the funds.We get the rest of em and just have a damn blast.Terrorize a few of the local strip clubs
and this one really nasty one that has NO cover charge is Trixies LOL.I highly recommend it lol.Especially during the weekday shift lol at night.There are 2 sisters that no shit have a thing for each other
and make out and have a thing for eachother.I guess KY is a incest state after all lol.I have this shitty cold and a fever so im not enjoying much and i take a taxi back to the room just to coax some life
out of my damn self.I keep this damn cold all the way up to when we get into Ohio.And i have to go to a urgent care place as well.

Before that crap we got on another bus and went up to Ohio to visit a awesome friend of Ben's.Shes a awesome chick and has a awesome mind set.We all proceed to goto the local bars and get wasted for 
a few nights or so.Just having general fun.Prior to this i wasn't big on drinking but i can now hold my own if i feel like it (or i like to think that) lol.I decided well there is a girl i know on STP that is
somewhat of a local in this part of Ohio.So i figure aww fuck it ill extend my hand and see what happens.Sure enough we meet her at one of the local bars we goto.She seems pretty interesting and has a
good head on her shoulders.Shes a total green horn and we put her in WAYYY over her head.Just like the same shit happens to everyone else we all been at that point.Pretty much told her hey
if you are gonna hit the road with us you are gonna be offered one chance to get all your shit together and meet us.After a night of annoying the shit out of her just pushing her buttons to see
if she was serious about traveling and just being a general ass.She actually stands up to all of our shit and she actually shows up at the room in Columbus but prior to this we met her and took her out
to get some good gear all insulated gear for winter traveling.We thought well she spent damn near $400 on gear alone so she is serious.So we think i still call her bluff on everything tho.Keep the pressure
on lol.

We all decide to goto the local yard in Columbus and see what its about.I wasn't really gonna force this newbie into hopping freight but i figured if shit stops and if she can keep up then so be it.I wasn't
gonna get my hopes up thinking she could manage to keep up.She struggled all damn night just to maintain with us let alone keep up at all.We missed 3 of our catchable rides due to her.But im paitent as hell
with people to a certain degree.And i tell Ben even with all this insulated gear we are gonna freeze our fucking asses off.This is a DUMB fucking idea LOL.We ponder on that for a sec.Then what in the hell
rolls up as we are going to find a spot to crash at.A damn IM rolls up and breaks air outside the yard to bypass the yard.This is where all the south bound stuff is at.When we spot this train rolling up
we instantly jump into the bushes thinking this is a feasible ride and the engine is just gonna pass by us and continue to head into the yard then stop.Nope lol bastard stops right where we are at.Ahh fuck
it we can't get on this thing anyway.We jump out and just walk out of the yard and pass one of the engineers and he looks rather pissed at us but waves at us.Then this really fucking odd behavior happens
with the train i have never seen a IM do this before.They go forward then backwards then creep into the yard and do the same thing again.Dunno what they were doing or trying to fuck with us lol.They
also stopped again.

We are tired and cold and have had enough of this crap for the night.And decide me and stabby will just hitch hike to FL since we wanted to goto the ocala gathering.We were staying in a empty concrete 
stair building that made stairs.And me and Ben felt a very powerful presence in that damn building.I even heard HEAVY footsteps around different sides of the building on the inside but they were no where
near as fast as whatever it was that was running about.It would be like 3-4 steps and be in another part of the building.Even had a bolt thrown down the stairs.I just had this vibe whatever it was just curious
and a bit of a protector towards us.I just felt like it was watching us sleep.I even had the damn hood on my hoodie move by its damn self and it felt like someone was doing it not me.That creeped me the 
hell out.I didnt tell anyone of that till we got out of that place and everyone freaked out telling me why didnt you mention this?Lol i didn't wanna scare you guys haha.Ever since i went to School #4
in jax and witnessed 3 kids in the hallway in school uniforms i have decided i can pick up on certain things and its pretty interesting but can be rather scary at times.

We all head up to the local store and get some drinks and food.Then we part ways me and stabby head to FL.We get out of Ohio rather easily just a few small rides.Then we end up in KY and get a few 
rides from members of the AB which are cool guys towards us.Pior to getting these 2 rides thru the state we got one jurisdiction ride and the cops were cool they were just tired of the complaints about
us being there and dropped us off in another jurisdiction lol.And we were sitting in the snow with a sign along with thumbing it and not getting any rides.Then one of the AB guys shows up and gives us a
ride to a truck stop and tells us we shouldnt have a problem in KY.(with that fine white woman of yours lol)I laughed my ass off and just chucked it up as another whatever.Guys gives us $20 and then we
get showers from a few truckers and enjoy that shit .We decide to go upto the onramp after morning and see if we can score a ride out of here.Then this DICKHEAD of a state cop gives us some shit
about oh you can't be on the ramp.We just get off the ramp for a few hrs then decide you know what we should just mess with this cops head if he turns around again he said we were on the ramp yeah
we were on the shoulder of the ramp.So the hell with em lets walk 5-8 feet off the shoulder ONTO the grass and wait lol.Low and behold we get a ride from a guy and his son.He takes us about 30 miles
down the highway.And we get dropped off at a racetrak.Then instantly get another ride off the bat this guy comes up to us as we are getting our gear out of this guys van.And offers us a ride 120 miles
so hell yeah lol.

We are damn near at the KY TN boarder by the end of the day.And some crazy church gal comes up to us at a service station and gives us this whole typical speel about you know what.And hands us $20
then tells us this County actually has a program for getting travelers hotel rooms for weather like this.As it was snowing still.So we get a freebie room in a roach hotel prior to the cops running our id's.I
could careless long as we get a room to get us out of this damn cold for a night.That all works out nicely.Hit the ramp early in the morning and we get a ride from KY to all the way to ADEL GA.I break
Stabby off and tell her she can go on her own as she told me we needed a break.I just chucked it up as another burned bridge i seem to have shitty luck with relationships i have noticed.She went on and
on about how i AM LOL.I told her ill never change my ways because of one person i have traveled with 13 other people and they never once complained about how i am.If anything they all loved my company
and how i am.

She stays in the car with that guy and they go back to Tallahassee.I proceed to find a awesome camp on a lake and just fucking forget about everything and try and cut ties with her all together as im 
stressing over this whole thing from day one.I get a ride from a awesome guy from the Ukraine and we have a awesome conversation discussing numerous topics about how this country is turning into the
old red Russia.And comparing his old life to the current times.He was living under the power of Stalin and what not so he was around for all that crap.Very awesome person!He happens to drop me right off
in Ocala!Hell yeah i told you i make my own damn luck and the universe provides!  I also go into one of the walmarts where kids have been spotted in ran into 2 local crustys who are housed up and working
they just so happen to be going to get stuff to make cookies and coco =D.And asked me if i need a spot to sleep and would like some bombass cookies and coco.Fuck yeah,fuck yeah lol.So i got housed up
there then took the local transit to another walmart on the 40 and ran into some other kids.Hanged out with them we got a ride into the gathering about 3-4 hrs later or so from the cops booting kids off
walmart property for stealing shit.Yet they all made eyes with me being all clean and shit and weren't fucking with me as they know i dont do that shit nor do i look like the type.

And i call stabby just to fuck with her and tell her im in Ocala waiting on her and maybe she has had enough time to cool the hell off as i did.And she has the nerve to get a bus ticket from Tally to Ocala.
This shit piss's me off like wtf we just hitched together and you cant even cover 100-120 miles on your own?A measly day hitch or 2 at worst?Gahh dammit lol.Anyway she calls me and tells me shes at the
40 at the walmart.And im at the damn Winndixie getting supplys for camp and we are heading back to the gathering.So i couldnt get a ride to meet her.She turns out to just bypass the gathering all together
and stand me up and hits daytona beach without me and with some cute little 'boy toy' rubber tramps.I already hate rubber tramps together in general they just annoy the shit out of me.

Oh you know you are in Ocala when you roll up to front gate and some guy opens the door on the van and is huffing propane and goes heyy beautiful lady wheres your man.Right here.Haha.That shit
made this whole fucking trip worth all i went through just to hear that shit.That was funny as hell lol.

I camped up in Candyland for the 5 days i was there for.And decided enough was enough of this woods shit.I can't breathe worth a shit due to all this fine dust in the air and my lungs are trashed.I am
asthmatic so i had to get out of the damn woods for my own good.However i did get pretty trashed the last day i was there lol.So that was fun though i wouldn't go back to ocala again.Its such a junky
gathering really.

I end up teaming up with Roach and Backpack.And we get a ride out of the gathering into Plant City.So i figure aww what the hell ill go there and see a good friend of mine for 3 yrs.And we do that i split 
up with the other 2 and see my buddy.Roach gets all piss and vinger over me leaving without telling em.Come on really?Be a big boy if you claim to be doing this for 20 yrs then why are you butthurt over
me leaving?I was tired of his shit and after he told me he stole some kids laptop then i decided well you sir are gonna tempt to steal my shit so you must go.And i ditched his ass.Then he resorted to telling
me that if i went to ACOLA i wouldn't get 'hurt' but i wouldn't be leaving with my gear.Ohhh really?Really you gonna resort to texting to threaten me?What a fucking cuntwaffle.

Needless to say i visit my friend and we have a decent time then i decide i wanna see my family up in Perry and im just at the walmart in Bartow.Which is a awesome place to make $$ at btw.Never had
any problems making anything at that town <3.I happen to start the day saying oh im gonna run into some sort of kids here today or tonight just out of random lol.Sure enough at night when i was walking
thru walmart i seen 2 kids walking out of the walmart with all the basics patched clothes tats and what not.One of em rushes over and asks me where im headed.I said north im trying to get to Perry
which is outside of ACOLA.And that if you all are headed that way then i would greatly appreciate a ride.You can just take US19 then head over to Acola to I-10 then down 65.

So they give me a ride up to Perry and we fly signs at the random walmarts we pass through.I didn't make a damn cent at any of them and that shocked me for some odd reason i never been skunked out of
a walmart in my short little career lol.

Well their you have it enjoy the read.And im sorry if my punctuation isn't perfect but least this is a good trip and has been the best bar none!I wrote this thing on notepad and it was put together much better then this but i guess this copy and paste deal puts the paragraphs at different lengths.Gheeeey.DEAL WITH IT.Lol


I'd post more pics in my albums but my sd card took a dump =/.I'll see what i have synced on my facebook and see what i can dump.


----------



## tobepxt (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm going to actually read this all tomorrow. good read so far.


----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 14, 2013)

sounds like a good time, lol at the guy huffing propane


----------

